# How many colours to breed



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Well i've managed to source myself some mice to set up my little stud, I have decided to mainly concentrate on Tans in choc, black and dove, I also have some Argentes (not tans) which I have fallen in love with, such a stunning colour, now as a newbie do you experienced breeders think that is enough colours for me to be going on with?
How many colours/varieties does everybody else breed?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a new exhibition breeder and breed one colour only, which is dove. I think you'll find four varieties a bit much if you're breeding them to show!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I started with one also (silver), which was more than enough, and after about 6 months moved into another colour (champagne), then the first colour started throwing PEWs and the second satins and PEWs. I think to become good at breeding mice (for exhibition!) you need to start with one and get to grips with that - there's a lot more to it than churning out babies; it takes time, going to shows and asking a lot of questions. So much learning to do.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a newbie too and I've got selfs - I originally took on 3 cololurs but am probably only going to continue with one to really concentrate and work hard on.

I have satins which are my pets and I'd also like to work on siamese and/or himalayans but it's a distant dream at the moment.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I started with one variety which are rumpwhites, I should have started with a self variety as they are in some ways easier to breed and would have been able to delve into the showing world more easily. Anyway I still breed rumpwhite sbut I have also taken on Blues which I love and as part of the Blue breeding I got hold of some blacks to improve the blues colour however I took a shining to the blacks so now have a seperate line of blacks too. Also last weekend I picked up some herefords, I literally dont know how I'm going to find the space for another line but if tey take off I'm sure I'll be able to do it again.

I would advise starting with just one variety but one that interests you and that you can dedicate yourself to improving. Marked breeds are challenging but rewarding.


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

Well thanks for the replies folks, I know i've get too carried away, it's very easy too! :lol: 
I think i've decided on Black Tans and Argentes, I love these two colours and can't decide between the two.
Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------

